# ground clamp on loose conduit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorta does look like something a dish guy might do? Was this a store? Some of the convenience store ATM's have their own little dish on the roof.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, its a convenience store.


----------

